# I'M POSTIN THIS AGAIN BECAUSE



## scotty (Apr 10, 2009)

WE AT THE SMOKE PIT I have hopes that some of the folks from fine vine wines will make it to our gathering
You all are invited to Lake De gray Arkansas state camp area







((((((((((((((((((((WE ARE TWIRLING A PIG ON SUNDAY))))))))))))))

We had a great turnout because we started planning around april 2008. this gave folks time to look and plan ahead 

*DATES POSTED BELOW*



it worked well with early long term planning and I hope we can get it off the ground again by starting early+++ 


UPDATED LIST 

Ozark Paul from Missouri 
Rocky and Scotty From Florida 
Daryl goat From Texas 
Lana, Casey, Rusty From Tennessee 
Lonestar Larry Another Texas boy 
Paul and Nona From Georgia 
Buzz--Terry From Texas 
Waldo from Arkansas and fine Vine Wines website 
Tweetiboyd6 from our pal talk group 
Added: 
Ed- BrokeAzzCooker from California
MR AND MRS Korbitt from Georgia

That's at least 13 people so far....don't know who all are bringing anybody else. 




HERE IS THE UPDATED PLAN/SCHEDULE 

For quite some time now we have been planning the lake de gray camp out. Sept. 2009. Most of last year’s attendees are coming back. 


It looks like the 3rd weekend in Sept .19th to 20th, 2009 is the target date for the De Gray camp out. Some of us will arrive Thursday or Friday the 17th or 18th. 

Make advanced reservations in section "C" of the CADDO AREA. 
We were very pleased with that section. 


Also, because we hope it to be an annual event, some of us will stay to at least Monday (28th) or even later until the following Friday ((Oct 2nd)). Ozark Paul and a few of us plan to be there for the second weekend, too 

*The idea is to make it at least a week long event for those who can stay or for folks who can’t get there until a few days later or the second weekend. *



SOME OF LAST YEARS PHOTOS IN THE ALBUMS ON THE LEFT

http://s311.photobucket.com/albums/kk462/arkansassmoker/


----------

